# Health and fitness myths



## rowdymorock (Apr 10, 2012)

There are some myths I have heard from so many times about health and fitness and I would like to share here. 

If you eat too much protein you will get a good muscles.

You should not eat after 6pm.

Muscles can turn into fat after sometime.

Morning work out can be more efficient than other time.

Women should not lift heavy weights.


----------



## Sidneysmith (Apr 20, 2012)

Health and Fitness are so beneficial. if you want to make your fitness and health then yoga and meditation are so good.you should eat healthy foods which contain good amount of vitamins and calcium, use swimming,walking and cycling to make good fitness. these are the best way to make health and fitness.


----------



## DarianLanthier (Aug 27, 2012)

Fitness myths are created all the time, however, there are some that have been in circulation for years. It is a good idea to be.


----------



## JaneReedy (Dec 12, 2012)

Indeed some of these myths are quite common. Specially regarding women should not lift much weight. What about those athletes who train hard on both ground and at gym. And not eating after 6pm sounds rubbish.


----------



## herbertgoodall (Jan 3, 2013)

We are educated people and live in 21st century even though we believe such kind of health and fitness myths. I think we should think about such myths first whether it is true or not.


----------



## up12zzbet (Jan 7, 2013)

herbertgoodall said:
			
		

> We are educated people and live in 21st century even though we believe such kind of health and fitness myths. I think we should think about such myths first whether it is true or not.



Hmm, well, there are no any problems if you believe on those myths, just do what you think is right.


----------



## Peterson (Jan 10, 2013)

Simply eat healthy diet for attaining maximum health. Do regular exercise, it is so affective for health and fitness. Start getting normal sleep. Stay motivated and keep moving.


----------



## victorgambill (Jan 24, 2013)

I am surprised that people still believe in health and fitness myths. We live in 21st century and we should not follow such kind of myths. So eat what you are trying to eat but make sure that it will be healthy diet.


----------



## ewaanray (Feb 12, 2013)

Fitness and wealth both are very similar and It is very important for all to being a healthy.There are many things that people can do for stay fit as well as healthy.


----------



## Fleming (May 28, 2013)

Very informative health and fitness myths.  
By following these health and fitness tips we can really get a healthy life style. 
Thanks for such valuable health and fitness information.


----------



## lashunda5132 (May 31, 2013)

Health and fitness both are very important and good for leading an ideal life.. If we have a healthy life, then definitely we will have everything in this world.


----------



## Williams5 (Jun 4, 2013)

According to me, health and fitness are so beneficial. If you want to create well being and fitness then yoga is so excellent. You should eat healthy foods which contain great deal of vitamins and calcium. Moreover, swimming, walking and cycling to create excellent fitness.


----------



## Mrs. Right (Nov 28, 2018)

Fitness is good method to stay healthy. Actually you dont need to really think about that as long as you stay active, eat clean, and be positive. Worry less , surrounded yourself with people you love  Also nowadays society always tell us what is the best diet, how we should look. Total failure. Better just be happy and enjoy your life, the most important is you are happy with what you are.


----------

